# Auto subscribe to threads.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Is there anyway that I could automatically subscribe to threads as I post in them? (I know that I could just select subscribe from "Thread Tools" in the thread.)


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

User CP -> Edit Options -> Default Thread Subscription Mode


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks, I knew that it was in there somewhere.


----------

